# Any AoBR Orks for Sale?



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Anyone have the Assault on Black Reach Orks for sale or possibly trade?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Sure I have a swag of them, some undercoated some fully painted.

What can you trade ?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I got some stripped metal Tyranids from 3rd edition as well as a load of painted genestealers that I think where varnished, so I couldn't strip them. 

Some undercoated Empire pistoliers and outriders including some of the old metal pistoliers. 

Undercoated plastic Haradrim with some metal characters, one or two of the plastic have been painted or layered.

Not very inviting I guess heh.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I have a lot of metal Kasrkin models to, only with black spray including plasma and melta guns.


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey I have the Aobr orcs for trade or cash


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

How much would you want for them in cash? Are they as new or have they been painted etc?


----------



## grumabeth (Mar 16, 2008)

Started painting warboss but can strip him. The rest are either under coated or plain plastic and mainly unassembled also have the dex if you need it? Say 25 inc pnp without dex an 30 in pnp with dex


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

That sounds good, I already have the codex, that no need for that thanks  Can you send me a PM with how you want to go about the transaction?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hey mate, sent you a couple of PMs, just wondering if you've sent them yet.


----------

